# Thank you Deer Hunters



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pulled up to a big marsh today to hunt pheasants when I was surrounded by a convoy of deer hunters that wanted in first and did not want competition. Have it boys. Sat on a hill with the spotting scope and was thru as soon as they left. Too bad the deer went out the side.

Noticed this last week that deer hunters are moving birds from small sloughs into the big ones with more cover. Now if it would just freeze up the deer would make some trails in the cats.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no promblem man


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I hope that your thanks is sarcasm..... I was out this past saturday on posted land with permission from the land owner, and there had to be at least 25 trucks that drove by waiting for me to kick a deer, I hate them all, what happened to "hunting"? why do Shceels and Cabelas sell so many deerstands when I didnt see one mounted in the back of any pickups or on top of any SUVs?

one of my buddies who deer hunts told me that I was generalizing, so if that is the answer....save it.

I hunted for 45 minutes and felt the whole time that I was being stalked, good job deer "hunters". good thing I got my birds but my dad wouldnt get out of the truck, kept it on the road moving so people would quit stopping. so they kenw they were in the wrong but it didnt matter. sorry to vent here I should go to the deer hunting forum, I saw thanks deer hunters and had to find out who else got mad


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wasn't being sarcastic. One of the townships we hunt has thin CRP that with the warm weather last week had birds scattered thru it. The deer hunter activity moved the birds to the cattails. Concentrated them more. The snow today will do the same. Better to hunt a long way from the road during deer season if possible.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I went out this weekend pheasant hunting. The dog and I moved 7 deer alone, two nice bucks. I also spotted several deer as well in fields and near shelterbelts. It amazes me how people become lazier and lazier as years go by. I saw only one group of walkers all day on saturday and about 25 different rigs road hunting. In one walk I could have had a beautiful deer, that is all it would have taken. I'm not saying it works like that all the time, but come on people get out and WALK! It doesn't do much for the image of hunters when mom and a little girl are riding in a vehicle behind a couple knuckleheads that slam on the breaks in the middle of a paved road to shoot at deer that is running across the road. I saw it happen this year and it isn't the first time, and I know it isn't going to be the last. My other problem with road hunters is if you are going to road hunt, at least get good at it for god sakes. I saw road hunters drive right by a buck standing about 200 yards from the road along the edge of a tree row and the vehicle drove right by with a couple knuckleheads as passengers. Three fourths of these guys aren't even good at road hunting and aren't paying attention. If you are disabled and can't walk I understand, or the joints just aren't what they used to be, but come on half these guys look around my age (30). I'm somewhat of a deer hunter, but I become less proud of it every year. That is my venting for the year. I'll probably go off on the same topic next year as well. :eyeroll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I think we all agree that there are "hunters" and then there are hunters!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't hunt deer at all, so I really don't care what they do. Just because someone doesn't hunt "your way", doesn't mean they're in the wrong. Same with pheasants...if you like to walk, good for you. If you like to drive around that's fine as well. I know as a walker I will have more oportunities, plus I'm out there to watch the dog. I certainly do not have time to waste worrying that other hunters out there aren't hunting "my way".


----------

